# T - minus 10 days & counting



## Goosethumper (Sep 25, 2002)

We leave for ND on Friday the 11th, with any luck we'll find a spot to pot a couple mallards in the eve. on the 12th after an intensive am scouting session on the same day. If anyone has any input on productive areas in the northern section of zone three I'd sure appreciate the pointers. Is there decent goose numbers around Minot? As I look on the map I don't see any bodies of water of any size, are there some, and is there huntable numbers of ducks & geese? Thanks for the help guys. Good hunting!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can look around the refuges north of Minot, or seek out larger bodies of water in your zone. I would say go south...but where I'd lead you is out of your zone.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thumper,

Lake Darling NW of Minot used to have thousands of Mallards going out to feed at that time of year. Haven't been there for a couple of years so can't say for sure. Snow geese may not be there yet. Bring a fishing rod, fishing from the bridges can be fantastic, northerns and walleyes.


----------

